# GREENSS<3 *BETTER TUTORIAL,i promise*



## Arshia (Mar 14, 2009)

So the last tutorial completely suckedd and i know it... and its not like me to do a ugly tutorial so i decided to make a much better one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you all like this! Any questions please feel free to ask away.
And ignore any errors you might see!!!!!
Here is what i am wearing on the face that has not been listed:
Melba Blush
Some lipgloss from bath n body works.





This is the look:






















































































































































































*
I know you all are probably dizzy by the greeness in this thread! *





Thanks for looking<3


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## shootout (Mar 14, 2009)

Love it!
Definitely trying this look.


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 14, 2009)

Ooooh i was looking for a nice green look for my night out on St Patricks day!
It is beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

amazing! thanks.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love all of your green looks.


----------



## Samantha_McKay (Mar 14, 2009)

Oooh yay, I love green the best. I'm always excited to see a look with lots of green. I must now go buy bio green!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samantha_McKay* 

 
_Oooh yay, I love green the best. I'm always excited to see a look with lots of green. I must now go buy bio green!_

 
omg trust me! bio green is one of the best greens by mac! too bad its freking pro color only!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 14, 2009)

JUST IN TIME FOR ST PATTY'S DAYS! thanks hun!


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 15, 2009)

I love this! i think im going to do this eye tomorrow for work.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice tutorial.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

Great Tutorial


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

great!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tut!  You're gorgeous.


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

great! love the greens!


----------



## tara_hearts (Mar 25, 2009)

Cant wait to try this!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 26, 2009)

Loves this!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

Amazing!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 24, 2009)

really really nice.. i love it


----------



## frocher (Apr 24, 2009)

Beautifully done, thanks.


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks beautiful


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 1, 2009)

this look is amazing, especialy on u !
and ur brows are perfection, me like


----------



## xobaby89 (May 11, 2009)

love love love this <3


----------



## User43 (May 11, 2009)

Wonderful colors, wonderful look, and you look amazing. Thank you so much for this awesome tut!


----------

